# Monogram Circus Wagon



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I just finished up this recently re-issued Monogram "Circus Wagon." Nice fun kit. I figure this is the first automotive subject, albeit a somewhat fantastical one, that I've built since I was a kid (I'm mostly a ship and figure modeler).


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job on a great kit. I loved those fantastical custom hot rods when I was growing up and built 3 or 4 back then. Now I have a stack of them and have built a couple so far. This is one of those in my stash.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That is a very good job on the kit! I had no idea the model was so detailed and looked so cool!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love it Paul!:thumbsup:

It turned out GREAT!

MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice job on a crazy kit! Even though I had most of the Daniel rods, I never picked up the Circus Wagon - maybe I thought it was a little _*too*_ far out! But I like it now! Wasn't aware it was re-issued - maybe my LHS deserves a visit...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks awesome! Being not familiar with the kit, by the title, I thought it was a Circus animal wagon, I am surprised and delighted to see it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Say that Dragon might make a good 'Spot' for the Munsters Mansion:thumbsup:
Excellent paint job and great build on this kt...might have to pick up a couple!

Mcdee


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow,nice jobI dig all the older kits,pre-1980. Charming kits actually.


----------

